# Generic 98se USB driver for Disks/Memory Stick/Pen drive



## DaveBurnett

I have been searching for one of these for ages.     
Now I've found one that appears to work with ANY USB 2.0 Pen drive, memory stick, and even some Hard disks.

You need to scroll to the last (6th page) where you will find the download.

If you have a proper driver, use that first.
I have tried this with 4 different makes of USB stick and it worked with all.

http://www.wintricks.it/faq/usbpen98.html

Thanks to Neddi for producing this.


----------



## awergh

this is one is better which has worked with any usb drive i have tried.
it also has an icon in the system tray just like in win2k\xp 
http://www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=43605&st=0

direct download
http://www.mdgx.com/spx/NUSB23E.EXE


----------



## JohnWill

Too bad the Maximus Decim Native USB ver.2.2 doesn't seem to exist anymore.


----------



## Allan Murray

Thanks, but I still cannot find a suitable driver download. Wintricks last pagegives usb devices, but no drivers. Maximus Decimus yields nothing. Allan.


----------



## TOGG

You might find something here; http://oldfiles.org.uk/ If not, it could be worth looking at Lightspeed's Win 95 page because it includes some 98 stuff as well.


----------



## Allan Murray

Thanks, but I have searched these and I cannot find any driver for a USB memory stick for WIN 98. I would be quite willing to discard the PNY stick, If I could find a memory stick of even 1or even 1/2 GB capacity that would have mutual compatibility bet XP and WIN 98 (not ME).
Allan.


----------



## Deathblow

Try maybe this link:

http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php


----------

